# I'm a little lost



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Its semi on topic so I will ask anyway, because I really want to know. With all the hoo rah about the RS and now the AJ crisis and all the complaining and conspiracy theories (the obamas fault aj closed is my personal favorite) etc etc I am alittle confused. I tried to air it out on the first AJ thread but turned into a little piss match so i removed myself from the debate. Riddle me this. 



I was told when i first got into salt water fishing that if i am starting the hobby or w-e you want to call it for the "meat" , then i am making a mistake and should just go to one of the fish markets. you know with the cost of spending hundreds on bait (or bait catching equipment), thousands on tackle, hundreds in fuel, hundreds in snacks/beer/ice/etc, hundreds in missing a days work to go during a weekday, or thousands on a boat and or its maintenance.. or thousands on a charter. you get the point. So with that understood, the underlying reason and desire to spend all that hard earned money on the hobby is to just "get out on the water" and "fight some big fish"- and that filling up the boxes with "meat" is just one of the bonuses. And obviously no one that can afford to go out and get those fish is needing them to feed their family or anything. 



So whats the big uproar about the 3 month closure? (unless you are a charter captain, i do get that). 

It doesnt mean you cant go out and still catch and or target the fish and have a nice day on the water. It just means you cant stick it with steel and throw it in your cooler and kill it. All these people sooooo upset about it. There is a huge level of hypocrisy there. No one said you cant go fishing. And even with those closures there are still plenty of other fish to catch that you can also kill. "the man" is not "keeping you down" or trying to make recreational fishing obsolete. Maybe i just dont get it:doh


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*Maybe i just dont get it:doh


I would agree with that statement oke

Bottom line is, the goverment will take, take, and take some more, but will NEVER give back. If the numbers were even close to what they say they are then it would be one thing, but the science is bad. This makes me wonder two things, why are they taking to begin with, and will we ever get back what they take? The answer to the second question is no, in case you are still lost....It really boils down to principle :letsdrink


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

PLEASE dont take take this the wrong way. I dont see how that is an applicable analogy, at all. THats not even apples and oranges- that's apples and legumes. I dont see how its the same. IF it is agreed that people DO NOT take up serious salt water angling for just the "meat", then why the uproar when you cant keep some of the meat for a limited time. Go out, get on the water. Have a beer or redbull or w-e your flavor. Find and Fight the fish. Snap some good photos. Keep what you can when you can. Call it a day! at that you are still way more fortunate than MANY MANY people. But still gotta bitch. What you are referring to or making an analogy to i think is called getting 'skunked'. Thats a whoooole notha' issue there. And if it is about the meat it is avg of 5.99 p/ lb and i know where they have PILES of it! :letsdrink


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Water Hazard (10/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*Maybe i just dont get it:doh
> ...




Here is a very simple way to answer that question. It is common sense that numbers are decreasing. Look at the earths population in 1900. Now look at what it was in 2000. Now look at what it is now. Someone do a little google and please POST those numbers on this thread. There is your answer right there. They will continue to take because of the increased demand. And NO they will never give back. Its just a fact of life. My point is that you can still go catch them, and you can still go buy them. and that probably will not change. Atleast not in your lifetime. SOOO "quitcha bitchin"


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The question about getting back what they take away has already been answered in the redfish for which they took all but one away and said it would only be for alittle while. A zillion years later they are exactly where they were when they took them in the first place and it has been at least 25 years.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Omega, you imply that gov't mandated catch and release only law should be acceptable to us recreation guys, since we ain't in it for cheap meat. Well I release alot/most of the fish I catch, but if I land a few nice red snapper, i'd like the freedom to keep a couple. And I don't want some statistician with inaccurate data samples and inconsistent assumption incorrectly calculating my impact on the fishery. Also if RS, AJ or any other fish is truly in danger of being overfished, i'll be glad to release all I catch. But please show me the data!


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

Closure is what makes people angry. Fish is cheaper in the market but part of the enjoyment is eating what you catch.With everything that is happening to the snapper fishery people are fearful this will continue to more species and more closures.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

the data is there i assure you. THere is almost 6 billion mouths on this planet. There is your data. Who has posted the numbers on the forum about that. There will continue to be more closures and or restrictions. That is just part of it. THis aint ernest hemmingway days. Those days are OVER!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (10/21/2009)*
> ...


I cannot argue the population number of people on earth today because I do not have those numbers. What I will tell you is that I have been fishing out of Pensacola for 30 years and the numbers of Red Snapper are UP drastically and the average size of these snappers are UP as well. Why can't the goverment take their heads out of their butts for one minute and listen to the people who are out there almost everyday fishing for these fish instead of rattling off numbers that are proven to be and admitted by some in the goverment to be bad science?

Fact is, if a fish is in trouble then by all means shut it down to provide more for our kids. Red Snapper are a bain in the butt because its hard to catch anything else but them sometimes.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Omega,

I have not met you, or even know if you fish. I assume you do since you are on the PFF.

Look at it this way if you will.

You are a contractor, right. Okay, now you can do business any time of the week. Hey, the Housing market is down (they think there are low numbers of AJ's (like Snapper)). Stop all construction for 90 days. That will allow the housing market to have a rest if you will. It will raise the demand for housing (like there will be more fish?). Now, would you like it if someone "told you that you can not build anything for 90 days because of bad information, or some special interest group got involved?

The thing I think you are missing is that, we that fish a fair amount know better than what the "numbers" are telling the the decision makers. If there was a shortage of Snapper, we would not be able to fill the boat in a single afternoon, right? If there were not many AJ's, you would not catch any, or hear of any being caught, right. if there are no fish, the people would not be able to catch any right?

just a stab at this....


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Those days are OVER! Yep you're right. But when the snapper are so thick they began to destroy other species it's pretty obvious that the guys managing the fishery are making mistakes which ultimately hurt the overall fishery.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Realtor (10/21/2009)*Omega,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No we have not met before. i have met your brother, awesome guy. yes is do fish. but



a- this has nothing to do with me



b-this has nothing to do with omega, construction, or the housing market. 



c- i guess they are trying to prevent it from becoming a problem before its too late. Kinda like taking vitamins or preventative medicines or vaccines. you know, to 'prevent' something, before it happens and the effects are greater. Like taking a shot of vaccines EVEN THOUGH YOUR NOT SICK lol. maybe, maybe not. 



d- ALL that crap aside, he's right, she's right, i'm wrong.... Etc... What is the point of complaining. it solves nothing


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Omega you answered all your own questions..If you are going to spend all that money to go offshore like you said then wouldnt you want to come back with some meat?? Also I dont think its not about the man holding us down its about the man being WRONG about fish stock..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Realtor (10/21/2009)*Omega,
> ...


okay, I tried to explain (help), thought you may see it in a different light (situation). Guess not. have a good evening. Good luck.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

What's the point of complaining? You ask this in a free society where gov't should represent the people? We better complain. We better make damn sure we complain, when we even think we see injustices performed by gov't. Oh maybe I should just sit back and let them take my gun so I don't shoot myself in the foot one day. Or shut up and wear my helmet. Or shut up and let them send all the good jobs overseas. Or let them wipe out the local farmer or fishermen. Ok I'm done. But only for the moment.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 26, 2008)

i agree we should not keep fish fish we catch, i also think we should be taxed on on the air we breath, and all fall in line and be herded like sheep, and beware the globe is warming


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

no one would question the closure if we reported what we caught. (like deer hunting in a management area) other than poaching, they know precisely how many deer are harvested each year. however, this could never happen with fishing in the gulf. the problem lies in the fact that no one knows where these scientists are getting their figures. if you can explain to us how they can give us an exact number (in poundage) on the harvest so far in 09 on sanpper and aj's then you'll have answered your own question. i dont think anyone's crying in their beer over the illustrious amberjack making an abscence from the fishbox till jan 1. it's more of a state of confusion on wtf are these guys talking about? overfished amberjack and snapper? seriously? its like a bad joke. but the bad jokes on us.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Dylan (10/21/2009)*Omega you answered all your own questions..If you are going to spend all that money to go offshore like you said then wouldnt you want to come back with some meat?? Also I dont think its not about the man holding us down its about the man being WRONG about fish stock..




did you read what i wrote to start with? im not trying to argue with everyone, i just wanted to see what was the big freggin deal. I said in my original post that coming back with meat is SUPPOSED to be a bonus. That the joy of the sport and being on the water is the true fulfillment. So to answer your question, No. If i get skunked thats one thing but if i catch fish then thats ok. meat is just a bonus. Trust me dude I have spent thousands going out there, meat or not. Last year I bought around 10 pounds of cobia fillets that cost me $2,000 bucks in one weekend. And i wasnt even 'offshore'!! :hoppingmad


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

No one is going to win this argument. We all are deserving of accurate stock assessments when it comes to managing our resources. It's like banging your head into a wall because someone's computer has had some bad data put into it and says there are no fish when they are there in numbers not previously seen. The people making the call should look at the stocks as they are in the wild and then determine if their conclusions are right before going so far as closing a fishery. I don't think anyone would have any problems saving any species of fish that are endangered.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (10/21/2009)*
> 
> no one would question the closure if we reported what we caught. (like deer hunting in a management area) other than poaching, they know precisely how many deer are harvested each year. however, this could never happen with fishing in the gulf. the problem lies in the fact that no one knows where these scientists are getting their figures. if you can explain to us how they can give us an exact number (in poundage) on the harvest so far in 09 on sanpper and aj's then you'll have answered your own question. i dont think anyone's crying in their beer over the illustrious amberjack making an abscence from the fishbox till jan 1. it's more of a state of confusion on wtf are these guys talking about? overfished amberjack and snapper? seriously? its like a bad joke. but the bad jokes on us.




this is the only intelligent response i have heard to the whole thing. :clap


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

ok so you kept some cobia. Now lets say next year you go out the pass and see thousands of cobia everyday all spring and the man tells you he studied the cobia population and decided it was in danger and you cant keep none. And he keeps telling you this every year while you keep see more and more cobia. I guess you just crack another beer and say oh well i guess the man knows what he's talking about, I'm just here for fun in the sun and i can always buy some tilapia on the way home.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

guess you missed the meaning there. It was in a tourney. didnt matter if i kept the meat or feed the crabs. i was referring to spending money on the sport for reasons other than meat


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe for some (as backward as it may be) there is fullfillment in bringing some meat home.:banghead


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*the data is there i assure you. THere is almost 6 billion mouths on this planet. There is your data. Who has posted the numbers on the forum about that. There will continue to be more closures and or restrictions. That is just part of it. THis aint ernest hemmingway days. Those days are OVER!!


 First of all,6 billion mouths on the planet dont know squat about amberjack or RS. Whats next? How many ears of corn you can have per person or grow in your back yard? I say this, If you want Amberjack to eat, Come pay someone to catch it or catch it yourself. If i want to ride a camel. I guess I'll pay someone to ride a camel. Unless I buy 1 myself. Dont restrict locals from thier right to catch thier local fish. If I want a Fricken Halibut, i'll pay someone to catch it. Or drive a boat to alaska & pay the fee's to do it my self. Dont believe for 1 minute that the Nmfs Or our government is looking out for you & me. NO WAY. They are all about money, Not conservation. Wake up. Quit watching NatGEo. Make decisions on what you know, Not what the Boob Tube tells you.:banghead


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

mahi (no limit)wahoo(no limit)tunas (no limit) trigger fish, mingo, almaco, black snapper, cobia, swordfish, grouper, tile, macks. etc. your right there is no meat.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *King Crab (10/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*the data is there i assure you. THere is almost 6 billion mouths on this planet. There is your data. Who has posted the numbers on the forum about that. There will continue to be more closures and or restrictions. That is just part of it. THis aint ernest hemmingway days. Those days are OVER!!
> ...




and you just keep that attitude and let me know how that works out for you. NO shit they dont care and its about money. For the 9th time the point is you aint gonna do jack shit about it!! and all the whinin and complaining isnt going to either! So who needs to wake up? Like i said atleast you have the freedom to go fishing at all. So dont act like this is third world soviet union dude. Count your blessings. thats allllll i was trying to say:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*PLEASE dont take take this the wrong way. I dont see how that is an applicable analogy, at all. THats not even apples and oranges- that's apples and legumes. I dont see how its the same. IF it is agreed that people DO NOT take up serious salt water angling for just the "meat", then why the uproar when you cant keep some of the meat for a limited time. Go out, get on the water. Have a beer or redbull or w-e your flavor. Find and Fight the fish. Snap some good photos. Keep what you can when you can. Call it a day! at that you are still way more fortunate than MANY MANY people. But still gotta bitch. What you are referring to or making an analogy to i think is called getting 'skunked'. Thats a whoooole notha' issue there. And if it is about the meat it is avg of 5.99 p/ lb and i know where they have PILES of it! :letsdrink


The premise or your question is wrong. It is true that offshore fishing is not a way to get *cheap* meat.

It is the only way to fresh (hours old) fish and the satisfaction of getting it yourself. Men are basically hunter-gathers by nature.

the fish you catch yourself will always taste better and be more fulfilling. Just as the things in life you work hard for will be more

pleasurable than things that are just given to you.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Well , If me& you Aint gonna do Jack shit about it , Why are we disscussing it? Because we have our beliefs & wants. You believe in your ways of how things are gonna be. Some dissagree with that. some refuse to believe in it. The point is we or us aredisscussing the pro's & cons of things on here& thatsreason we're on here. or shouldI say, thats why I'm on here. Next?:sleeping


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I think we need to get that bikini thread going again!


----------



## jimbo (Feb 26, 2008)

i hope al gore or michael moore will make movie about fishing soon so we will all understand this inconvienent thruth about the state of our fisheries


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I like to fish. I like to eat fish. I take pride in catching the fish that I eat. End of story. For me it's not about cheap meat. It's about eating what I catch and enjoying the fact that I caught it and I ate it. And I enjoyed doing it. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Omega, you asked what the uproar is about, get people telling you and then tell them to stop bitching about it. If you didn't want to hear the uproar why the hell did you ask for it? Damn near every post on the subject answered the question. The uproar is about abad data, bad government and bad attitudes. Not meaning to be a dick, just saying. SHB


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*King C i didnt think it was a
> 
> 
> <EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/6n10mp2qguQ&hl=en&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>
> ...


 Ok, I missed something, Why is abortion legalitys comparing to fishing? Guess what, Legalizing ab gave certainDr's the right to make money. Of coarse it was for the good of everybody. i do see a good in it. less hand outs to give out. But wait, Did the govt give out ab stamps for the poor? i dont remeber that ever being free. Not a good comparisson. Unless I missed something.:nonono


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

thats not what i have been seeing for the past two days, lets not get off topic by focusing on me



http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic447145-2-1.aspx


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *King Crab (10/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*King C i didnt think it was a
> ...




you did miss something sorry. wuuuppppp woooouuuu (over you head) 



Roe vs. Wade means or is of reference to an argument of polar opposites in which there is nothing to agree on. Hey its all good


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*thats not what i have been seeing for the past two days, lets not get off topic by focusing on me
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic447145-2-1.aspx




and again



http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic447462-2-1.aspx



and again



http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic447438-2-1.aspx



and again



http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic446974-2-1.aspx



and again



http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic446729-2-1.aspx



and again



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic447774-2-1.aspx



and again



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic447774-2-1.aspx









Get my drift?:boo


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

:doh Now Im not sure why I ever responded to the damn thread. I thought we were talking about big brother telling us what for& why. if we depend on the powers that be to make smart decesions for us , of course not profit based, We are screwed. I grew up in this little town thinking govt was for us. then I grew up& learned, were screwed. Want something worse than it was before, have the govt handle it. Doesnt matter what the facts are. Also , Liars figure & figures lie.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

King Crab, you sound like a soured old curmudgeon or maybe an experienced intellectual.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *reeltime (10/21/2009)*King Crab, you sound like a soured old curmudgeon or maybe an experienced intellectual.




Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry OMEGA you are not just a little lost you are on another planet.By reading your posts you are either a comercial fisheries lobbyist or a member of P.E.T.A ,or you just haven't been around long enough to experiance the time when a man worked hard to make a liveing and just as hard to enjoy the little free time that he earned,for hunting, fishing,bird watching, or whatever he found to his likeing. IT is obvious you have your own opinion and you have the right to express that opinioin.Even when given many examples of why we fishermen find it truely revolting and unexceptable to have or right's trampled on by a group of polititian's who can seemingly count populations of fish stock from the comfort of their hot tub's.You need to wake up and smell the (burley ) We fishermen as a group, agree that limits can be a good thing,butthose who make the limit'sneed to show us proof of what is being claimed before actions can be taken,After all it is stillWE THE (PEOPLE) OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Instead of bitchin' on a forum not read by our state and federal reps, what groups are on our sides or have a lobby voice? Some group must need some new members. Maybe cancel that new rod purchase and donate to some useful lobbist group would be a good ideal.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *reeltime (10/21/2009)*Instead of bitchin' on a forum not read by our state and federal reps, what groups are on our sides or have a lobby voice? Some group must need some new members. Maybe cancel that new rod purchase and donate to some useful lobbist group would be a good ideal.






blahhh hahaha. Yea right. i was one out of like 5 or 6 on this whole forum that donated a few bucks to that fellow "fisherman" that broke his back and couldnt even goto work for months last spring. Bluewater2 i think it was. yea like 5 or 6 bro no joke. Lots of words from the arse on here but not REAL delivery. If they cant donate 5 dollars, scratch that one dollar to a LOCAL out of work AMERICAN father and FISHERMAN then could luck with all that. Most just like to complain. I think i proved that, and if you are in doubt go look at the 6 other threads i posted links too. and alot of others just like to gang up on anyone with an alternative view on something that isnt the popular consensus. and if you are in doubt go look at this thread starting at the top. Goodnite fellas:letsparty


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

You built this absurd thread by asking for opinions. And now you try to say we are condemning you. Never happened. Justed stated opinion as you asked. Never heard of bluewater2 or his problems so couldn't throw $ his way.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Omega:

you logged onto Pensacola *Fishing* Forum, asked a provocative question that had to do with the government banning us from catching AJ, then you don't understand why everyone is upset?!?!?!?!?!

Are you <U>freaking</U> kidding me??????

Give me a break... You, sir,are just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *reeltime (10/21/2009)*You built this absurd thread by asking for opinions. And now you try to say we are condemning you. Never happened. Justed stated opinion as you asked. Never heard of bluewater2 or his problems so couldn't throw $ his way.






yea i did. i made one thread that was an alternative way to look at it. And in a nutshell i think i was trying to say - hey, stop bitching. You still get to get out there and fish and enjoy the sport, and if you want some meat well there is other meats out there and be grateful you can atleast have the opportunity or even luxury to some to go in the first place. And on top of it that the bitching will fix nothing so why do. I guess no one gets those 2 things. You are speaking in generalizations. I am not saying i am being condemned. But when i say something and 2-5 people retort with the antithesis to every comment i make- well i think that is maybe being a little 'condemned'. I think that did happen. but sorry bro. and i wasnt referring to you about bluewater i was just bringing that up for the sole response to you saying why dont any of these people complaining not buy a new rig and contribute to this cause. There is your answer


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/21/2009)*Omega:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break... You, sir,are just trying to stir the pot.




No, i really am not. I fish and or have fished with lots of different folks. From stud charter capts. to weekend warriors to noobs. That doesnt mean i cant feel like a bunch of men bitching about something they arent going to change in 6 different different threads and even blaming the president about isnt dumb IMO. if thats pot stirring well exxxxxxcussssse me


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl40_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">OMEGA- I think that you assume that there will always be "catch and release". The NMFS could completly shut down whole areas of fishing and make them "NO FISH ZONES" meaning no fishing at all, no trolling,no catch and release, no targeting species that are not endangered because of the by-catch of the socalled "endangered species". The AJ closure by itself is not as upsetting as the incrementalism that the NMFS is taking.They takelittle bit at a time so it seems like itis justa menisculebit, but thennext year it is a little bit more, and a little bit more and another species here and another closure there, and before you know it, people will start targeting the species that are not regulated like yft,wahoo,mingos,snowies, ect.... Now the NMFS needs to regulate these new species and restrict bag limits and enforce closures until there really won't be anything to fish for. That's why I think it is a big deal. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (10/21/2009)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl40_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">
> 
> 
> 
> <DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl31_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'6981\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">OMEGA- I think that you assume that there will always be "catch and release". The NMFS could completly shut down whole areas of fishing and make them "NO FISH ZONES" meaning no fishing at all, no trolling,no catch and release, no targeting species that are not endangered because of the by-catch of the socalled "endangered species". The AJ closure by itself is not as upsetting as the incrementalism that the NMFS is taking.They takelittle bit at a time so it seems like itis justa menisculebit, but thennext year it is a little bit more, and a little bit more and another species here and another closure there, and before you know it, people will start targeting the species that are not regulated like yft,wahoo,mingos,snowies, ect.... Now the NMFS needs to regulate these new species and restrict bag limits and enforce closures until there really won't be anything to fish for. That's why I think it is a big deal. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




oooohhh ok, i get it! Nevermind what was i thinking! :grouphug:letsdrink


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

If Omega was a deer hunter he would do it with a paint ball gun.

Mark W


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *King Crab (10/21/2009)* The point is we or us aredisscussing the pro's & cons of things on here& thatsreason we're on here. or shouldI say, thats why I'm on here. Next?:sleeping




Not much of a discussion, so far all I have seen is Omega trying to make everyone believe his point of view is the CORRECT one, while letting everyone else know how flawed their logic is for being upset about the government eroding your rights one day at a time. 



Flawed / nonexisting science should not be allowed to be used by the government as an excuse to regulate your rights away for this public resource. 



We have too many Sheeple in this country...



Sheeple is a term of disparagement, a portmanteau created by combining the words "sheep" and "people."

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheeple



People who unquestioningly accept as true whatever their political leaders say or who adopt popular opinion as their own without scrutiny

en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sheeple


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

how about this 

let omega think what he wantsand not catch any fish

and the rest of us can catch all of em

he knew when he started thisthread that all it would do is stir the pot a little bit more


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys you have all made very valid points to his "questions". But the truth is he is the one on here whinning. We all know there is no shortage of ajs, or red snapper. I have been here 40 years and the fishing for these have never been better. Omega just wants to push your buttons because he knows everyone is upset about it. If there was really a shortage then the commercial guys should be shut down as well, but there is no shortage. Just wait in a few years when we are not allowed to grow squash or corn in our own garden, we will have to get it from the commercial guy, Omega will be on the "pensacola gardening forum" wondering why people care about growing thier own when hey can BUY all they want from the store. He really has no clue why we fish, and it is a losing battle trying to explain it. Mabey one day we will be allowed to go somewhere and rent a pet for the day because uncle sam has decided he needs to control that too. If we never talked about these problems we could never organizeanything to fight them, like the rfra.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *gameaholic (10/22/2009)*If we never talked about these problems we could never organize anything to fight them, like the rfra.




Do you mean RFA? www.joinrfa.org 



If you meant the RFRA their website is and has been down for some time, http://reeffishra.com. 



How effective has the RFRA been in protecting fisherman's rights? I'm uninformed about their success and only ask as I consider getting more involved in these issues. Sometime back it seemed the general gov't attitude towards RFRA arguments were that they were highly emotional and less than professional, which often becomes less effective. I'm not knocking the RFRA, just wanted some information.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Please stop arguing with this guy. It has gone past sympathy for someone who is uneducated on the amberjack issue to straight up, you're an idiot.

Almost everyone on here has answered your question two-fold.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep sure have. And the concensus is that is IS bitching, and the bitching is because of the government takin it away and that they have faulty numbers. Loud and clear sir.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I damn sure not going ot start arguing with the am shift lol


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Better put on another pot of coffee!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/22/2009)*Better put on another pot of coffee!


Save your breathe angus....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Omega,

Thanks for the PM exchange last night. Just keep an <U>"open mind"</U> what is important to one person may not be important to another.

This is important to the rec fisherman/fishergals... 

I (like many others) have been around the world several times, seen many different cultures and haveseen many bad situations/experiences I wish I would have never seen or had. We here in the States still have the best way of life in the world. This, i am afraid may bechanging with what is going on here at home and in the world.

When someone gets a freedom (go catch fish) taken away for the wrong reason (because they said so), makes one think what is coming next.

This is my last post here, like I said last night, I was very hesitant to make the first post on your thread. You have seen and heard the PFF's thoughts.

Good luck.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Back in the Reagan years (for us old farts) the Govt. took initiatives to increase wild game habitat. Since then, in many areas of the country, game populations increased dramatically. I remember when you couldn't even hunt Canadian Geese in AR. Now they are like flees on a dog, and the Govt opened the season back up. The Federal Govt. should spend more time creating habitat (Sink NO?) so the the fish stocks would increase instead of trying to limit what is there. I understand individuals, organizations and State Govt's are trying, but it needs a nationwide effort to help. Can anyone say Stimulus money?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Realtor, yea it was good talking to you. i know what your saying. There are some issues there. I do see a lot of bandwagon complainers however. its all good though



And Hateraide your always colorful and cute to anything i say.

This had nothing to do with me so i love some of the responses i got. we could argue about anything. its just the internet. 



HELL there was a 4 page argument last night towards Scott and were the damn wed night meet up was. so yea it doesnt matter what the topic is, and it doesnt matter if i am involved in a debate or not. 9 out 0f 10 Theres going to be an argument! so dont act like that was my baby


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Mikvi (10/22/2009)*Back in the Reagan years (for us old farts) the Govt. took initiatives to increase wild game habitat. Since then, in many areas of the country, game populations increased dramatically. I remember when you couldn't even hunt Canadian Geese in AR. Now they are like flees on a dog, and the Govt opened the season back up. The Federal Govt. should spend more time creating habitat (Sink NO?) so the the fish stocks would increase instead of trying to limit what is there. I understand individuals, organizations and State Govt's are trying, but it needs a nationwide effort to help. Can anyone say Stimulus money?


That was the mission of the RFRA that Paul was trying to head up. Create habitat, create more fish. But the people that are driving these closures really do not care one bit about how many fish are actually out there.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

> *reeltime (10/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gameaholic (10/22/2009)*If we never talked about these problems we could never organize anything to fight them, like the rfra.
> ...


This would be a good example to prove Omega's point. Turn out and envolvment was poor at best with the exception of a handful of meetings. There were some good people fighting the fight but I'm unsure what's left now. A little less talk (bitchin) and a lot more action. To answer the question, they were as effective as a few guys good be and then some.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">#1. IN MY TYPE OF FISHING SPORT I CAN NOT GO OUT AND "CATCH AND RELEASE". 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Spearfishing has a funny side affect of the fish not doing so good afterwards. So this closure takes away the MOST fun fish to shoot, and with the most meat. 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And whosays "your suposed to fish for the pleasure, it's not about the meat"?? It is for the pleasure, and yes, it cost WAAAAAY more to go out and get it then going to Joe Patties. But meat is not a "bonus"... hell no!

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">You think it's the difference between $5.99 a pound? You really think?? You don't know the feeling of making a great meal, and sayin....yeah...I killed that.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">You can't buyany of the followingfor $5.99 a pound......

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Nope...Joe PAtties don't sell that shit.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*Its semi on topic so* I will ask anyway, because I really want to know.* With all the hoo rah about the RS and now the AJ crisis and all the complaining and conspiracy theories (the obamas fault aj closed is my personal favorite) etc etc I am alittle confused. I tried to air it out on the first AJ thread but *turned into a little piss match so i removed myself from the debate.* Riddle me this.


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">You really want to know why people bitched, and you have been answered, and you argue back with em, and then call yourself condemed.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And you removed yourself from the piss match before... to start a new thread and go for 2 pages in a piss match??

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)* My point is that you can still go catch them, and you can still go buy them. and *that probably will not change*. Atleast not in your lifetime. SOOO "*quitcha bitchin*"


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Umm...thats the whole point. It probably WILL change. Everyone is shocked that theres even a closure at all...1 week ago everybody on here would have said no....that would never happen. Yet here we are...takin it up the kiester yet another inch.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And seems this whole thread was started as bitching about everyone else bitching about the closure??? 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Pot callin kettle black.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)* d- ALL that crap aside, he's right, she's right, i'm wrong.... Etc... What is the point of complaining. it solves nothing


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Again..why was this thread started? 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Oh yeah!To complain about us complaining about AJ. Wow...reminds me of Norton and Ed..."Norton! I'm watchin you. I know that you know that I know that you know I'm watchin you"

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Well...I'm complaining that your complaining that we're complaining about AJ closure. 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Would you now like to complain that I'm complaining about you complaining about us complaining about the Aj closure?

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Cuz if you do, I will start another thread to complain about you complaining about me complaining about you complaining about us complaining about the AJ closure.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And then I will say Quite your bitchin and whinin, when I am doin the same thing! Beautiful!

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)* did you read what i wrote to start with? im not trying to argue with everyone, i just wanted to see what was the big freggin deal.


 <BR class=Apple-interchange-newline>

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">You got 2 pages now of whats the big friggin deal. If deer are overrunnin the state, and actually become a nuciance, but a hunter is told there off limits now, even though there is PLENTY...and then someone tells that very serious hunter who sits in the cold with his $500 camo suit and allt his special shit that "Hey dude, beef is only $7.99 a pound...lot cheaper than that gamey deer your after. Besides, your suposed to just enjoy being in the woods...so what if you can't take a deer home"...WTF???

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*thats not what i have been seeing for the past two days, lets not get off topic by focusing on me


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Too late. As you said there was 6 other post on this subject, yet you started your own??

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)* yea i did. i made one thread that was an alternative way to look at it. And in a nutshell i think i was trying to say - *hey, stop bitching.*
> 
> <SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And on top of it that the bitching will fix nothing so why do. I guess no one gets those 2 things. You are speaking in generalizations. I am not saying i am being condemned. But *when i say something and 2-5 people retort* with the antithesis to every comment i make- well i think that is maybe being a little 'condemned'.


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">No one can help it that 2-5 people feel differently than you do. After reading the other thread, did you expect any less when you started a new one?

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/21/2009)*That doesnt mean i cant feel like a bunch of men bitching about something they arent going to change in 6 different different threads and even blaming the president about isnt dumb IMO. if thats pot stirring well exxxxxxcussssse me


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


> *OMEGA (10/22/2009)*Yep sure have. And the concensus is that is IS bitching, and the bitching is because of the government takin it away and that they have faulty numbers. Loud and clear sir.


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Yes...it is a bunch of men bitching about the government. Funny? Not as funny as one man bitching about a bunch of men bithcing.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that needs a hard back edition clay. Thanks for covering all the bases. You really dug through the archives on those photos huh. The guy standing next to you in a lot of them doesnt even give a shit about the meat. Matter of fact he gives away most of it. So NOOOO its not about meat. Its about the kill. Next


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

and nice job of cut n copy and taking certain things i said out of context.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats cuz Brandy didnt like AJ before. Aj was what he gave away.

And yes..it's about the kill....AND the meat. Yuo really think the meat don't matter at all.



Why do people come home and spend hours cleaning fish, and dumping the carcasses??? So much easier to release a fish....Oh wait! It is ALSO about the meat! Just cuz you don't care about the meat doesn't mean nobody elste does.



I take better care of my filet knife then my spear tip. Why?? Cuz it is about the meat.



You call it a sport. It started out 100s of years ago as survival, actually gathering food. It has evolved into a sport,...(and pay attention now...this is the kicker...)



YET FOR MANY THE VERY CORE OF THIS "SPORT" IS STILL ABOUT BRINGING THE MEAT HOME"



Just cuz it cost way more sdoes not mean the meat is uniportant. To some they care nothing about it because they catch and release. But a majority keep there catch. Thats how this whole fishing shit came about in the first place.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

For the record, not that it matters what i do personally, i never said it has NOTHING to do with the meat. We eat fish 2 or 3 nights a week out on the grill. Ask Michelle, they live right next door. its not the end of the world was my poing. and with that i am officially done with this one and getting back to my exactimate i have been staring at for almost 12 hours. clay dont tell me i dont know how it feels to "cook what i killed". thats retarded. i have a freezer full. and i too give MOST of my meat away, either to friends or customers or both. I can only hold so much. Yea i heard about what a jew you are with your freezer stock. thats your prerogative bobby not mine! guess its time to start with the trash bags again huh :moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/22/2009)*and with that i am officially done with this one and getting back to my exactimate i have been staring at for almost 12 hours. clay dont tell me i dont know how it feels to "cook what i killed". thats retarded. i have a freezer full. and i too give MOST of my meat away, either to friends or customers or both. I can only hold so much. Yea i heard about what a jew you are with your freezer stock. thats your prerogative bobby not mine! guess its time to start with the trash bags again huh :moon




I really think you may not _enjoy_ cooking what you killed enough. You have based your whole thoughts (going back to your first post) on what someone told YOU fishing was "supossed" to be about. You don't decide for yourself why you like fishing?



You asked whats the big deal since it's not about the meat {so you been told}, and people tell you that yes, for many of them, that is a core element of why they fish..and you still are confused?



And being a Jew with my freezer stocks? SO Brandy jokes about me stocking the freezer, and thats the assumption you make? Let me tell you something. No, I don't "give" fish away, other than to family in Michigan. But I have BBQ's over here all the time and will on a regular basis pull out anywhere from 10 to 40 pounds of fish and invite a shitload of peeps over. And since Brandy is the only one you know that knows me,(so I assume you are quoting him) ask him how many times we have ate seared tuna till we almost puked, AJ, blackened sanpper, and everything else.



Jew my ass. You just haven't ever got an invitation.:moon



And I don't get the comment about the trash bags?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea well next cook out you need to tell brandy to bring his clippers and make it a shave party too jewbacca! its all good foo


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/22/2009)*For the record, not that it matters what i do personally, i never said it has NOTHING to do with the meat. We eat fish 2 or 3 nights a week out on the grill. Ask Michelle, they live right next door. its not the end of the world was my poing. and with that i am officially done with this one and getting back to my exactimate i have been staring at for almost 12 hours. clay dont tell me i dont know how it feels to "cook what i killed". thats retarded. i have a freezer full. and i too give MOST of my meat away, either to friends or customers or both. I can only hold so much. Yea i heard about what a jew you are with your freezer stock. thats your prerogative bobby not mine! guess its time to start with the trash bags again huh :moon




Are you sure you arent related to Desperado?





Good retort claydoh... very valid points. Especially about spearfishing not being catch and release. If you like spearing AJ and Red Snapper, you are just out of luck period. Fishing season for you, is closed. You cannot FISH because the GOVERNMENT says so.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Clay.......where's my seared tuna! Jackass!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (10/22/2009)*[
> And being a Jew with my freezer stocks? SO Brandy jokes about me stocking the freezer, and thats the assumption you make? Let me tell you something. No, I don't "give" fish away, other than to family in Michigan. But I have BBQ's over here all the time and will on a regular basis pull out anywhere from 10 to 40 pounds of fish and invite a shitload of peeps over. And since Brandy is the only one you know that knows me,(so I assume you are quoting him) ask him how many times we have ate seared tuna till we almost puked, AJ, blackened sanpper, and everything else.
> 
> Jew my ass. You just haven't ever got an invitation.:moon


And all we got was hamburgers at Dalton's party. What the hell? And I had to help cook em and provide the plates. I wanted seared tuna, blackend snapper and everything else. Oh that's right, your freezer is not as packed as it used to be because you do not shoot fish. You blow bubbles with your girlfriend now instead. :moon:moon Just messin with ya.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha funny...jewbacca. well if my grooming matters so much to you, you may be happy to know that for the last year I DO keep my chest shaved. Thank you for being intrested in my chest. My nipples are available for your licking pleasure anytime. And with the jungle of hair you have on your head, I am really surpirsed you are saying I need a set of clippers shaggy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...you got me Jon!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

just lookin out, didnt want you gettin rug burn takin that dive suit off when you get out of the water. Dont be hatin!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

So how did this go from fish meat to Clay's milk?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OK...just so no one thinks I'm lying...shaved chest pic....and subject appropriate since it has a SOON TO BE CLOSED AMBERJACK! Ha!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Shooting amberjack is fun.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

Omega has succeeded with his goal of creating ANOTHER soap opera here. He loves the drama and all of you are feeding his addiction. Its a good read, but now he has started the name calling and if left unchecked, this thread is going to turn into another mess......

Be cautious with this one.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK.... Its official. I considered it, and got permission from myself to officially declare this:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha!! This is beginning to sound like the old Abbot and Costello routine, "Who's on first"!! 



"Who's Complaining? .............. No, he started complaining after What was the Complaint on the 4th thread about complaining!"



Et cetera ........................... et cetera.



......................... I'm not complainin', ...................... just sayin'.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> And if it is about the meat it is avg of 5.99 p/ lb and i know where they have PILES of it!


In my opinion, that statement right there sums up the problem. If there is enough of it that there are "piles of it" for sale, then we should be able to keep some as well. If I am already gonna be going fishing, and my relatives from Tn are gonna be in town. Why should I have to throw back ALL the red snapper I catch, and then go buy some for a fish fry, for my out of town relatives??????


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have said it before, I will say it again.

Go down there and stare deep into the eyes of those beautiful red snapper at Jo Pattis.....:takephoto

Sit there and ruminate on the fact that you can BUY all you want, but can not LEGALLY catch one for yourself. If that does not make you mad, then you and I are not on the same wave length and I can't help you.......:banghead


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

did anybody notice the title omega chose for this thread, i would say he got one thing right

I'M A LITTLE LOST


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Clay-Doh (10/22/2009)*OK...just so no one thinks I'm lying...shaved chest pic....and subject appropriate since it has a SOON TO BE CLOSED AMBERJACK! Ha!




NOW thats what i am talkin bout! :clap


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Cap'n Cade (10/22/2009)*Omega has succeeded with his goal of creating ANOTHER soap opera here. He loves the drama and all of you are feeding his addiction. Its a good read, but now he has started the name calling and if left unchecked, this thread is going to turn into another mess......
> 
> 
> 
> Be cautious with this one.




some of you guys commenting on me are funny, like you know me or something. Clay knows i am just messing with him. you dont have a clue. Just cuz i have a different spin on the "crisis" doesnt mean "i love drama" and am "stirring the pot" or "feeding my addiction" or "resorting to name calling"... lets try to not to be THAT dramatic and theatric with it ok dude. if i want all that i will make a facebook or myspace account. Most did not and does not agree with me, and they have voiced that. But a few DID agree with me, and they voiced that as well. Dont make it out to be more than it is. Not like i said your momma or something :doh


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I think most of you are missing the point.....

What the hell has this got to do with the Federal Govt. they were put in place to control the Armed Forces,in order to protect us and our borders, make sure educational standards were as equal as possible across the States (did a shit job at that, just ask Mississippi), stabilize the currency so it is worth the same in each State.

Each time we argue about how much they are restricting/taking away, we are missing the point, they have NO RIGHTS to do it int he first place.

Where in the Constitution, does it give them the RIGHT to restrict a common man from enjoying a pastime, any pastime, they do it because of the apathetic attitude of the American people allows them to.

Hell, as far as I can read, they have no juristriction outside of the 5 sq mile radius of Washington DC, however, again, apathy, and handouts, will make servants of us all.

The answer, is, fish for what you want, hire a good lawyer, challenge the ruling, and get it over turned, I personally don't have the money to do that, however, there are plenty of Multi Millionaires in this area, maybe we should be tapping in tothat local resource, the same as the US Govt.(notice I said US and not USA) taps into our resources (paychecks).

As long as the Republicrats or Democricans (they are both thieves, liarsand dishonarable sacks)stay in power, big brother will get bigger and hungrier for control over us servants.

Time for an Independant party to control the spending and bring it back into check, or keep up the whinning on Internet chat boards and stay apathetic, after all, it's worked so far, hasn't it??

Skippy


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

well said 



so does this "http://www.joinrfa.org/" have any clout, any pull, any balls? We need an "NRA" for fisherman.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Check it out:

www.blowoutcongress.com


----------

